# surf rod sleeve/sock



## oldguy (Sep 15, 2014)

I am looking for a protective sleeve for my two-piece 9' surf rod. On the internet, I have only seen one manufacturer that has one that will hold this rod broken down for transport but the first eye on this rod is larger than the maximum diameter of the sleeve. Any of you guys know of a manufacturer that would have one that would fit a rod that has a diameter (includes rod shaft and the guide eye) of 3" ? Thanks.


----------



## Benji (Nov 19, 2014)

Seamstress.... or anyone with a sewing machine


----------



## philos (Mar 27, 2012)

You might find a sleeve intended for an unstrung recurve bow or longbow (archery). I've seen them up to 62 inches- at Cabelas I believe


----------



## Garboman (Jul 22, 2010)

Scratch it up. It is not a Superposed.


----------



## 1BadF350 (Jul 19, 2006)

This thread oddly reminds me of puberty.....


----------



## buckstand (Sep 17, 2014)

You would probably need to contact a rod sleeve manufacture, have them make one.
Or as Benji said, make one. It wouldn't be all that difficult.


----------



## Russelpup (Jan 16, 2007)

Cabelas . Get two of the single socks . The double will not work . I've been using these on all my surf rods for years .


----------



## Jollymon (May 21, 2015)

I picked up some at Cabelas sometime back ,for some 11 ft.rods I have, also look at St.Croix rod's Web site they have rod sleeves


----------



## oldguy (Sep 15, 2014)

Just as I thought, you ask for some suggestions, you get some good ones and then there is GARBOMAN. Your user name should be GARBAGEMAN or GARBLEDMAN. You sir are an idiot. We are not talking about shotguns but surf rods. Why don't you scratch up your gear. You should be banned from this site.


----------



## Jollymon (May 21, 2015)

oldguy said:


> Just as I thought, you ask for some suggestions, you get some good ones and then there is GARBOMAN. Your user name should be GARBAGEMAN or GARBLEDMAN. You sir are an idiot. We are not talking about shotguns but surf rods. Why don't you scratch up your gear. You should be banned from this site.


opcorn:


----------



## Garboman (Jul 22, 2010)

My surf rods all have scratches on them from fishing, some from riding around in the back of beach truck on Hatteras.
They can ban me from any website I do not own. You should get with the Moderators or Owner, if you want. Best to reach the Owners in Canada, some of the other moderators are on the take.

I have some flyrods that have cases and nylon rod bags to keep them from getting broken in transit. 

If I offended you, please feel free to look me up some time I get to make it back to Hatteras. I will be the guy with the scratchy old surf rods talking trash, perhaps we can have good day fishing, but if not no problem.

For an old guy you sure seem irritable. 

You should get Superposed, they are nice if you can find one that is not all scratched up.


----------



## 1BadF350 (Jul 19, 2006)

Jollymon said:


> opcorn:


Pass me some


----------



## ez2cdave (Oct 13, 2008)

oldguy said:


> Just as I thought, you ask for some suggestions, you get some good ones and then there is GARBOMAN. Your user name should be GARBAGEMAN or GARBLEDMAN. You sir are an idiot. We are not talking about shotguns but surf rods. Why don't you scratch up your gear. You should be banned from this site.


Hello, Oldguy !

I think that this might be a good option for you . . .

*http://www.jonesyrodsleeves.com/surf*

Tight lines !


----------



## DaBig2na (Aug 7, 2011)

oldguy said:


> Just as I thought, you ask for some suggestions, you get some good ones and then there is GARBOMAN. Your user name should be GARBAGEMAN or GARBLEDMAN. You sir are an idiot. We are not talking about shotguns but surf rods. Why don't you scratch up your gear. You should be banned from this site.


Sit back have a Geritol Cocktal and breath slowly like the doctor told you Oldguy.. 
You evedenly do not know Gardb's humor as that are new here.

What type of traveling will you be doing..Air, Bus, Train, Drone, Space Shuttle, or personnel SUV......I'm sure you own much more expensive equipment that we poor ole fishing folks near the water..
We sure would not want thatn9 ft Ugly stick you bought from Wally World to get the least lil scratch on it..

So answer the question and we will give you some well deserved feedback..


----------



## DaBig2na (Aug 7, 2011)

There goes Dave and those links again too?


----------



## Drumdum (Jan 6, 2003)

Dammit guys it ain't even the end of drum season yet!! Cut me a little hunk a that slack please!!


----------



## DaBig2na (Aug 7, 2011)

Don't chew my ass too bad. When, and if you see me this weekend Drumdum... Just having a lil fun with "Oldguy" figured because of his advertised age he'd have a lil tougher skin is all.. his profile picture does have him( I presume it's him) wearing a space suit...or one of those fancy scuba suits that look like a space suit...

All my rods have scratches on them... I mean , BATTLE SCARS...

As far as " Cutting".....I can Cut you a hunk of Bait if you like... I should have a nice big piece of fresh Tuna Belly....

I'll work on the "Slack" part


----------



## Garboman (Jul 22, 2010)

Old Guy please accept an apology from the G-Man. I have a fair amount of Surf Equipment, The rods typically have issues with the guide inserts cracking and if they need to be refurbished l strip the guides, lightly sand down the blanks and wrap new Alconites and seal the thread with high quality expoxy. I have been building rods for my own use since I was in my teens. My Fenwick SurfSticks from the 1980's are on their 4th set of guides. I lived on the OBX for many years which I miss deeply, especially during Drum season.

On the OBX fishing for Drum, a lot of Sand Tiger sharks are bycatch. The Sand Tigers are called Garbos, short nickname for the Garbage Mouth shark due to all the excessive teeth this species evolved with. Trash talk if you can sense the correlation. 

Spent so many years on the end of the piers that ones sense of humor perhaps got a little on the harsh side.

Have a Happy Thanksgiving


----------



## oldguy (Sep 15, 2014)

Let me clear up a few things for everyone. Oldguy is a nickname given to me by my Cub Scouts, no old age thing here. My fishing gear, like my dive gear and guns, is well used. To the comment about me having expensive gear unlike those who live near the water, I have lived in Norfolk, VA, Ft. Pierce, FL and Wilmington, NC and I do not purchase the high end rods/reels, just a little less than the best, enough to get the job done. To the comment about a Geritol cocktail, at my last commercial diver and USCG captain physical exam, my doctor said that he wished he was in the shape that I am in. When I travel in my 4X4, I do not care to listen to a cluster of fishing rods rattling against each other. I can visualize the damage to the rod eyes after hours of beating against each other so the question about the rod sleeves. Just a simple question. As Drumdum said, cut some slack. I'm thankful that my love of fishing hasn't caused me to become insensitive to other fishermen when they ask for some advice. suggestions or tips. I have been known to give away tackle and bait to someone standing next to me on the beach, boat or pier. Tight lines, everybody.


----------



## ez2cdave (Oct 13, 2008)

oldguy said:


> I'm thankful that my love of fishing hasn't caused me to become insensitive to other fishermen when they ask for some advice. suggestions or tips. I have been known to give away tackle and bait to someone standing next to me on the beach, boat or pier. Tight lines, everybody.


Happy Thanksgiving, sir !

In addition to the Jonesy rod sleeves, there is a company called "Rod Glove" . . .

You might also think about making your own sleeves . . .











Tight Lines !


----------



## Jollymon (May 21, 2015)

If you find a superposed that's not scratched, it's been in box, never been anywhere done anything, in short it has no soul. same holds for fishing gear too.
Now that said, There's no need to not care for your gear, I protect my gear in transit so when I get to my destination it hopefully won't fail due to something that happened in transit, .

So oldguy, CDL. USCG. Cub Scouts, love of fishing 4X4 , Your generosity, I like you credentials I'd be happy to share a pier or sand with you 

BEST OF ALL YOU DON'T POST "LINKS"!!


----------



## DaBig2na (Aug 7, 2011)

oldguy said:


> Let me clear up a few things for everyone. Oldguy is a nickname given to me by my Cub Scouts, no old age thing here. My fishing gear, like my dive gear and guns, is well used. To the comment about me having expensive gear unlike those who live near the water, I have lived in Norfolk, VA, Ft. Pierce, FL and Wilmington, NC and I do not purchase the high end rods/reels, just a little less than the best, enough to get the job done. To the comment about a Geritol cocktail, at my last commercial diver and USCG captain physical exam, my doctor said that he wished he was in the shape that I am in. When I travel in my 4X4, I do not care to listen to a cluster of fishing rods rattling against each other. I can visualize the damage to the rod eyes after hours of beating against each other so the question about the rod sleeves. Just a simple question. As Drumdum said, cut some slack. I'm thankful that my love of fishing hasn't caused me to become insensitive to other fishermen when they ask for some advice. suggestions or tips. I have been known to give away tackle and bait to someone standing next to me on the beach, boat or pier. Tight lines, everybody.


I'm so sorry you are so sensitive Mr Comical Diver..I'm sure the Cub Scouts are glad to have you. 
Yeah my Doc tells me the same thing all the time! We both are in pretty Great Shape actually, saw him just about an hour ago on the Eliptical Trainer at the gym as I was finishing my daily cardio. I usually require just a yearly physical with a prostate exam. I only have to operate my personal boat.. It's not a big Coast Guard Cutter or anything ...where I need all at stuff you get done..

But to say that Garbo, ( one of the funniest guys on the forum in my opinion) should be Barred because you didn't like his answer strikes a nerve with me!!!!! .....Toughen up Dude...... He has a dry cerebral sarcastic sense of humor, similar Dennis Miller.. Added to the fact he possess a superior fishing knowledge puts him way out ahead of many who frequent this forum.

Honestly your original post was vague to me. Because I wasn't sure of what you were trying to do so I didn't answer it until you went off on Garbo.

So tell you what, why don't tell us what kind of 4x4 you own and I will give you some suggestions about transporting and protecting rods so they don't rattle. I'm as picky over my Drum Rods as the next guy.


----------



## oldguy (Sep 15, 2014)

To DaBig2na - 
You crack me up man. I have seen your posts all over this forum and others on the internet. You just stir up crap. Your wife must kick you around and/or something is lacking in your life that you have to replace with your comments where you can hide behind a computer. It has nothing to do with me being overly sensitive or not tough, I just choose not to disrespect people who I haven't had the opportunity to get to know. Thank you to the others on here who provided some good suggestions. I am the guy you may see giving someone terminal tackle when they've lost all of theirs at the pier or spotting for someone backing down the boat ramp instead of laughing at their inexperience. Stop and speak, I'll buy you a beer.


----------



## ez2cdave (Oct 13, 2008)

Jollymon said:


> BEST OF ALL YOU DON'T POST "LINKS"!!


Best of all is providing accurate information and/or sources, over snarky, insulting posts, from anyone of the Forum . . . I chose to answer Oldguy's questions openly and directly, which I believe he appreciates !

Tight Lines !


----------



## ez2cdave (Oct 13, 2008)

oldguy said:


> Thank you to the others on here who provided some good suggestions. I am the guy you may see giving someone terminal tackle when they've lost all of theirs at the pier or spotting for someone backing down the boat ramp instead of laughing at their inexperience. Stop and speak, I'll buy you a beer.


Oldguy,

Well said, sir, and you are quite welcome !

Happy Thanksgiving & Tight Lines !


----------



## Drumdum (Jan 6, 2003)

Garboman said:


> Old Guy please accept an apology from the G-Man. I have a fair amount of Surf Equipment, The rods typically have issues with the guide inserts cracking and if they need to be refurbished l strip the guides, lightly sand down the blanks and wrap new Alconites and seal the thread with high quality expoxy. I have been building rods for my own use since I was in my teens. My Fenwick SurfSticks from the 1980's are on their 4th set of guides. I lived on the OBX for many years which I miss deeply, especially during Drum season.
> 
> On the OBX fishing for Drum, a lot of Sand Tiger sharks are bycatch. The Sand Tigers are called Garbos, short nickname for the Garbage Mouth shark due to all the excessive teeth this species evolved with. Trash talk if you can sense the correlation.
> 
> ...


 Now this is as good an apology as one can get from Garbo.. Mike and I go back a few years and he's really a nice guy in person,and funny as h** on these fishing boards,and is also very knowledgeable when it comes to pier fishing.. As far as an answer to your question,and you do deserve one,Garbo,his red headed friend,my son,as well as myself sport some pretty nice rods. Although having said that it doesn't take a couple of years before the luster wears off and they look as though they are more like 30yrs old rather than 10.. We FISH them hard and they get lots of work being beat about on the planks by the wind,other rods,and sometimes scales stuck to wraps that we have to pluck off from time to time.. So,back to your first question we are MOST CERTIANLY NOT QUALIFIED to answer it.. As far as being the OLD GUY,I resemble that remark,so there will be no comments coming from my side on that... If Garbo and Tuna are out to promote comedy,they have that covered, from the point of answering you question the three of us suck.. Although,there are times when all three of us can answer your fishing question very seriously and to the point,this just happens to not be one of those times..


----------



## BigWillJ (Jan 21, 2001)

Garboman said:


> ......My Fenwick SurfSticks from the 1980's are on their 4th set of guides......
> Have a Happy Thanksgiving


I can't afford intrinsic values, so I'll offer up 10 bucks each for a pair of those Fenwicks.....


----------

